# New Apisto Agassizi Pair



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

I think Apistos are beautiful fish. Great shots!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Apistogramma sp.; my all time favorite Cichlid - they come in so many color variations and different shapes. I really need to setup a breeding rack for them.


----------

